# الباحثتان أم الباحثتين



## salsabeel

السلام عليكم ,

! ما هو الأصح في الجملة التالية من ناحية قواعد اللغة العربية في المثنى

لم تحدد *الباحثتين *مكان الدراسة أم لم تحدد *الباحثتان *مكان الدراسة ؟ مع التعليل لو سمحتم .

وشكرا جزيلا لكم .​


----------



## I.K.S.

*الباحثتان بكل بساطة, لأن اللفظة لايصح نصبها لأنها فاعل من حيث موقعها في الإعراب وعلامة رفعه الألف نيابة عن الضمة لأنه مثنى*


----------

